# Vape God :D :D :D



## Gizmo (13/10/16)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (13/10/16)

Wth did I just watch?


----------



## Soutie (13/10/16)

?


----------



## RichJB (13/10/16)

These okes have been at the 24mg juice again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (13/10/16)

Came here expecting a spin off of Eminem's Rap God. Instead I got to see, well, whatever I just watched. 

The sad part? I watched it all, just waiting for it to get better 

3 mins of my life I'm never getting back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

